# Seiko Diver



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I want to have a seventies Seiko diver serviced and hands relumed - can anyone recommend a watch repair service in UK which understands these watches and has parts for them?

Please send me PM if reply would break forum guidelines.

Thanks.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi David

If it's the Seiko I think it is, congratulations









I don't know of any UK repairers that will do what you want









but Jack (IWW) or Randall Benson (Quality Time Restorations)

do great work.

Derek


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Derek - I suspect we may be thinking of the same one. It is always a bit worrying when a watch has not sold on forum or the bay after several tries - but I have done some research and it seems costs of new crystal and reluming will not be too high and I have bought from the seller before. Whatever, it'll be fun and I'll report back in due course. I think Seiko divers are popular and 6105s seem to go well generally.

I also want some work done on a 7002 I have.

I really want a UK repairer. IWW is in USA and I cannot find your other recommendation - do you have more info? I have found Chealwatch which seems to come well recommended.

Thanks.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi David

A couple possibilities for you.

If the dial is OK then what you possibly need is.

Case - brushed and polished to original = Bry, may be able to do this.

Hands - there are aftermarket hands out there

Crystal/gasket - Shouldn't be a lot of trouble sourcing one - if not I have one that is pretty good that you can have.

Bezel insert - again, aftermarket ones are available - if not I have an excellent one you can have.

Movement service - as you mentioned Cheal should be able to do this.

Strap - A nice 20mm Bond NATO from Roy.

The above would mean you wouldn't have to ship the watch out of the

UK and in the most part would be original (apart from the hands).

I replaced a crystal on my 8000 without to much effort, and I know others have replaced bezel inserts. So you could do most of it yourself









Hope this helps

Derek

Once you have decided what you are going to do, let me know if you want

the parts


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

David, I looked at that one and thought it would need a brave consitution but it sounds like you may have fallen on your feet! I expect if you send the parts you want fitting to Cheal they will do the work for you and send it back cleaned up for small money on top of the service.

Please do post some pix when youve got it back and finished as I very interested to see how it turns out.

Someone did post some pics a while back entitled '...Seiko..{something}... back from the Spa' and Im not sure if he sent those watches away to be redone or did them himself - might be worth looking for that post - probably in the Japanese section...


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks to all for the helpful and encouraging replies









I will send to Chealwatch who have said they "may be able to obtain glass - we cannot reseal watch". I think I will get them to do what is necassary - when it comes to DIY I cannot even service my bike!

Will see if they can relume hands rather than replace. I am hopeful dial is OK - do not mind a bit of WABI on case and bezel.









Given their doubts over obtaining crystal I will bear LuvWatch's offer in mind and will PM you.

I will certainly post before and after pics in due course.

Once again, many thanks - what did we do before forums like this?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

er before the internet and forums like this we took resto projects to local people who said 'nah sorry mate cant get those' or 'yes we can get those it will be Â£200 all in... plus vat' etc...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Crystals are readily available and v cheap!


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Crystals are readily available and v cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - I wondered as there seems to be doubt about crystals for Seiko 6105.

Hopefully all will be OK.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

6105 diver watch crystals are a plenty I think.It is a common mod to fit them to 6309 divers,so they can be had,you just need to speak to the right people.Like the forum owner


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Forgot to add,you can brush and polish a case yourself.not too hard.Ask Stan about polishing(where's me stick







)Brushing is easy,IMO.I have used a garryflex block on cases.It is a sponge like hard block with abrasive particles.Panel beater use them for smoothing sheet metal edges.Vey effective for brushing.In fact mine is use all the time on deployant clasp and bracelet clasps when the get too scratched

Garryflex


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

No I hadn't forgotten Roy









I wonder if you could brush up a titanium clasp like that - e.g. on Samurai bracelet?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes you can brush Ti with one.I did it on my Breitling Emergency and a Ti Seiko diver on bracelet,works a treat


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 6105 diver watch crystals are a plenty I think.It is a common mod to fit them to 6309 divers,


Did just that to the one I got from Roy last week, also my lovely modified one has this conversion


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > 6105 diver watch crystals are a plenty I think.It is a common mod to fit them to 6309 divers,
> 
> 
> Did just that to the one I got from Roy last week, also my lovely modified one has this conversion
> ...


You mean the dull coloured one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No I mean the personalised one ...Or is that the same thing?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Personalised?Are you bead blasted too?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No, but I have seen this video where.........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Stop it you two - leave my nice thread alone







.

jasonm have you got a convenient pic to compare crystals?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

psychlist said:


> Stop it you two - leave my nice thread alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Don't go asking Jason for pics,never know what you are going to get


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its hard to see on my photos but the inner surface of the crystal is curved, this means that in water you dont get a reflection on the watch surface like you would with a flat crystal...Looks better I think..

Here is a pic of mine with the 6105 crystal and Ill go out and take a low angled photo of my 'special' one


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I just want to see if they are flat or domed


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What do you need to compare??A 6105 crystal is domed,a 6309 is flat like the modern crystals.Domed do look nice


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Ah - here we go - more on way - thanks.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ill go out and take a low angled photo of my 'special' one


Told you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like it again now


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks - looks good and adds a little more interest than flat crystal.

That would look nice with one of Roy's carbon fibre straps.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

psychlist said:


> Thanks - looks good and adds a little more interest than flat crystal.
> 
> That would look nice with one of Roy's carbon fibre straps.
> 
> ...


Or a proper Seiko strap


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is the 6105 I bought on the other Yorkshire forum.

To my untutored eye it seems in great original condition and may even have the original bezel insert.

Anyway - it gains about 50 mins a day so I have decided to send it to Chealwatch for a new crystal and a service. I am not sure if I want hands relumed and the dial is excellent.

Thanks to everyone for their help









I will post pics when it returns


----------

